# Programm mit Trace?



## Apfel3 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir sollen die Aufgabe eins Programmes beschreiben. Und da mit Trace
Ich hab jedoch keine ahnung was Trace ist könnt ihr mir helfen?

Das Programm wandelt z.B. die Zahl 100 in ein Binär Code um

Ist das vllt. sowas wie ein Schreibtischtest in dem ich die einzelnen Programmschritte auf dem Papier nachrechne?


----------



## hexx (16. Mai 2011)

Tracing: Ablaufverfolgung. Also ja, Schreibtischtest trifft es ganz gut. Das Programm Schritt für Schritt durchlaufen und dadurch seine Funktionsweise nach vollziehen.


----------



## Apfel3 (16. Mai 2011)

hexx hat gesagt.:


> tracing: Ablaufverfolgung. Also ja, schreibtischtest trifft es ganz gut. Das programm schritt für schritt durchlaufen und dadurch seine funktionsweise nach vollziehen.



danke


----------

